# Generator/leisure battery issue.



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

We prefer to wild camp and tot hat end have a 240 volt generator. 

On our last two trips we have had problems with a 20amp fuse blowing in the fuse block between the engine and the leisure battery.

The battery failed and we lost all our water and internal power of course. 

We have had the vehicle (Pilote 78 R reg) checked out by a specialist company and they say all is well with the charge from the engine, and mains power to the leisure battery. However the battery was stuffed so we replaced it. 

So far so good. 

This company though raised the question is the generator causing the battery problem?

We have used a generator for long enough but a few months replaced the old two stroke model for a four stroke. How could we check that the generator is not causing issues?

Thanks in advance

Shen


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Unless you are particularly competent with electrics and have Volt and Amp meters I would go back to where you bought it as you say you havent had it long and get them to check it out.
Its better to be safe than sorry.

Phil j


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

I doubt Costco can oblige...LOL

I will get the make and model tomorrow when I visit the MH in storage. 

Shen


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Your generator will be running your 240volt system, which will run your inboard charger. You will need to check your voltages to make sure nothing is over charging the leisure batteries. Around 13.9volts on mains (genni) or around 14.5volts when the engine is running.

Phil


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

How can I check the voltages please? I am happy to buy a meter if required. 

Shen


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Shen

You will need a but a meter (nothing expensive). The meter will come with a red and black lead. Red to Pos on the battery and Black to neg on battery. Turn the meter to DC Voltage. Then turn Genni on read what the meter say at the leisure battery, turn the engine on, same again. 

Phil


----------

